# China Bank



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if others have run across this and don't know if it may be a problem to some. I carry and use Debit Cards from USAA and Wells Fargo in the states. Yesterday I went to the mall and to my usual China Bank ATM to withdraw some cash. Much to my surprise it was refused and the screen stated he amount requested was more than I had in the account. Tried the card from the other bank with the same results. Fearing that somehow my accounts had been compromised and possible cleaned out I rushed home to check online what happened. Both accounts seemed normal and still were showing appropriate balances. I went out this morning and tried again at the same ATM with the same resuls so I went to a nearby BPI ATM and both cards worked flawlessly as normal. So now I'm kind of wondering if the world situation may have the China Bank cut from the US banking system and if this may cause some problems for some as I do remember that Gene was dealing with China Bank & his retirement income.

On a side note; I kind of have an uneasy feeling about the world situation and have been withdrawing quite a bit more than normal as a backup just in case.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know if others have run across this and don't know if it may be a problem to some. I carry and use Debit Cards from USAA and Wells Fargo in the states. Yesterday I went to the mall and to my usual China Bank ATM to withdraw some cash. Much to my surprise it was refused and the screen stated he amount requested was more than I had in the account. Tried the card from the other bank with the same results. Fearing that somehow my accounts had been compromised and possible cleaned out I rushed home to check online what happened. Both accounts seemed normal and still were showing appropriate balances. I went out this morning and tried again at the same ATM with the same resuls so I went to a nearby BPI ATM and both cards worked flawlessly as normal. So now I'm kind of wondering if the world situation may have the China Bank cut from the US banking system and if this may cause some problems for some as I do remember that Gene was dealing with China Bank & his retirement income.
> 
> On a side note; I kind of have an uneasy feeling about the world situation and have been withdrawing quite a bit more than normal as a backup just in case.
> 
> Fred


I get the same message from PNB bank so for some reason it either out of cash or the software isn't working, I was also told the machine was offline by the security guard, but like you I tried it more than once with the same results, you might also notice that nobody else is getting cash either.

I tried withdrawing twice during the lock down because my bank at the time was closed but had an ATM machine out front and another branch was open in the same city I found out as I was leaving but I will never use my valuable ATM card again in any machine I'll just keep depositing checks and receiving my cash this way it's a pain and a long wait at times but no stress with these outdated ATM machines, in the US you could just swipe your card but here they still have these ATM's that suck the card in and spit it out or what if it doesn't' come out or damaged.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> In the US you could just swipe your card but here they still have these ATM's that suck the card in and spit it out or what if it doesn't' come out or damaged.


That would be very unsettling if there for a visit and that's how you counted on getting cash. I suppose you could western union or moneygram money to yourself.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't know but a guy at Bohol told it's common geting (wrong) error messages just because that ATM don't have money enough. When he got error message when he had that amount at his acount, he tried a lower amount and *got *money at *same* ATM direct,...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That would be very unsettling if there for a visit and that's how you counted on getting cash. I suppose you could western union or moneygram money to yourself.


If just a visit there wouldn't be much of a worry, this is for people that live here or come here and extend their vacations.

When you convert dollars into pesos it becomes funny money and it just evaporates it's nothing especially if you have family.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> If just a visit there wouldn't be much of a worry, this is for people that live here or come here and extend their vacations.
> 
> When you convert dollars into pesos it becomes funny money and it just evaporates it's nothing especially if you have family.


Sucked in and kept ATM card so no access to cash on a visit would be worrisome for me! LOL

Agreed!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Sucked in and kept ATM card so no access to cash on a visit would be worrisome for me! LOL
> 
> Agreed!


And it happens... it's not posted on the forum but I have Expat friends that lost their card and one was able to get his back because he was withdrawing at his bank but he had to make a fuss in order for them to get his Stateside ATM card they were going to have him comeback another time lol... no sense of emergency here.

My ATM card is handy when purchased products or groceries I can always transfer funds but I no longer use the ATM machines in the mall.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have not tried a China Bank ATM (do not know where any are around Iloilo). I prefer BPI because they allow foreign cards to withdraw p20,000 per transactions, most other banks only allow p10,000 per. My bank refunds ATM fees for 3 pulls a month... so BPI is cheaper for me.


----------

